# Target stabilizer, need help



## Elrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Could you please advice me which stabilizer (set including extender, v-bar, etc.) to choose for the target under 300$? I am waiting for my first Hoyt formula, just afraid to go wrong with the accessories.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Try to find some used doinker fatty bars in classifieds. Great bars for the money and are in classifieds all the time. The longer the better, can always cut shorter. But you can't add to them


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dead center stabilizers. Are the way to go and they will not break the bank either
They have great quality and customer service is top notch


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Ask a few other archers if you can borrow theirs for a few shots to see how they feel.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Try Shrewd out.they are great stabs and great people.


----------



## Elrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you all, I'll check it out.


----------



## Aix (Oct 21, 2009)

Fought the whole stab thing for a while. It will take some time to figure out what feels good. What works for this guy will cause another to go mad so there is no right answer for everyone, just whats right for you. Play with different set ups as well as positions and angles on the bows. Had a guy at a tournament tell me this about stabilizers. He said stabs are like Yoga for a bow. You find the center core of the bow and then work from there. Since I don't Yoga I just smiled and said thanks. Later it made sense, but I still don't Yoga!


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

As some other guys have stated already, you're going to have to play with it some. I wouldn't buy stabs until you have the bow though. Whatever stabs you do have, put em all on and see how each one feels, and that will give you a good idea of what you need. I'll say this- don't cheap out on the mount if you're going V bar (does the Hoyt you're ordering have a rear bar attachment built into the riser? if so, that's pretty great). Your length is also going to depend on what game you're into. Each bow is going to have different balancing needs. The longer the stabilizer is though, front or back, the greater the effect on the balance. Say you've got 3 ozs of weight on a 20" bar; if you hang the same weight on a 30" bar it will massively effect the balance of the bow. That being said, for most target set ups, something between 20 and 30 front with 5 or less ozs of weight and a rear bar 10-14" with however much weight you need to balance it will do for most people.
As previously stated in the thread, there's lots of perfectly good second hand stabilizers in the Classified section. There's also this guy ( http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2131191&highlight=delrin+stabilizers ) that makes em to order for great prices and people seem to have lots of good things to say about him. I've also bought some Robinhood Videos/Bernies stabs. They're very nice and the price is competitive.
One last suggestion- don't buy weights until you know exactly what you need. Go to a hardware store and buy a bunch of 1" fender washers and a couple 5/16 x 24 bolts. Three washers weigh about 1.1-.2 ounces. At $0.16 a piece, it's worth it to know that the weights you're buying are going to work, or you can just use the washers as your weights and I doubt anyone would notice. Personally, I have an allergy to paying $7 an ounce for a piece of steel, so I'm sticking with the washers. At the end of the day stabs are just sticks holding weights, so they don't necessarily need to be super-vibranium coated flux capacitorized mortgage payment costing one of a kind doodads just to balance your bow.


----------



## Elrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you very much for your replies! A lot of new information for me.

Being a newbie, I thought it would be easy to choose the stabilizer, but now I see it's quite complicated. I'll try some stabs after getting my bow. As for the length, I was given a piece of advice to get 30"+12". Btw, someone said to me, that the good expensive stab is one of the most important parts of the bow, no matter whether you're beginner or expert. Is it true? Just need to understand, is it worth spending a lot of money now or not.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Elrose said:


> Thank you very much for your replies! A lot of new information for me.
> 
> Being a newbie, I thought it would be easy to choose the stabilizer, but now I see it's quite complicated. I'll try some stabs after getting my bow. As for the length, I was given a piece of advice to get 30"+12". Btw, someone said to me, that the good expensive stab is one of the most important parts of the bow, no matter whether you're beginner or expert. Is it true? Just need to understand, is it worth spending a lot of money now or not.


That sounds like a good combo, it worked for me. I would get 10-16 oz. of weight as well. They are much easier to change and keep track of than washers. Check out XTREME STABILIZATION , I have those.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Ya check out bernies stabilizers. I have had great luck with them and the price is right. Bernie is a great guy to talk to as well. He will help you get set up.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Elrose said:


> ....Being a newbie, I thought it would be easy to choose the stabilizer, but now I see it's quite complicated. ...


its is more complicated than most people think....depend how far you want to reach?
I sad complicated, that not necessary means must be expensive .... I believe 90% people here @AT have never wanted to invest a TIME....


----------



## Elrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you all!
I've chosen Crown carbon stabs, they seem to have pretty good quality and very attractive price. 
@bigHUN
I DO want to invest a time! Seems like in the case with the accessories, until u try, u don't know.


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

just got mine. i really like them. 3 bar set, 169.00

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2131191


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

You might get a few other recommendations from the Olympic shooters in the FITA forums.....


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Elrose said:


> Could you please advice me which stabilizer (set including extender, v-bar, etc.) to choose for the target under 300$? I am waiting for my first Hoyt formula, just afraid to go wrong with the accessories.


Some info on stabilizer set up here. 
http://www.freewebs.com/johnske/


----------



## Elrose (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you!!! A lot of valuable information.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Elrose : Australia's take on shooting the recurve bow
http://pioneerarchers.com/Member Portal/Info/Biomechanics.pdf

KSL International archery technique 
http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Technique/AngularMovement/AngularMovement.html


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

treeman65 said:


> Dead center stabilizers. Are the way to go and they will not break the bank either
> They have great quality and customer service is top notch


Yes dead center is the way to go great products and service great people.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

More stabilizer info

http://www.bow-international.com/reviews/equipment/stabilisers-made-easy/


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

We've a 20% off deal for the Easter weekend on website orders. 
Coupon code: EGG20%

All sizes still in stock except for 30". Sold the last few this morning. They'll be back in stock soon


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Bernie's Dragon XL's, look awesome, super light and stiff.... I have Fuse blades and now like the Dragons better!!


----------

